# Best Indie Rock, 2000-present



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Judging by what I see people posting in the various "Non-Classical Music" threads, it looks like there are only a few of us around here who listen to rock of the last decade. Most seem to prefer classic rock of the 60s and 70s. I came of age in the mid-60s, amid that magnificent explosion of rock, and was among the first to buy a lot of the new music of the era: The Doors, Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Cream, etc. But unlike many of my peers who still listen only to the rock of their youth, I've tended to keep pace and follow the current scene and have been doing so pretty constantly for over 40 years. I believe that the "indie rock" scene of the last 8 or 9 years has been enormously creative. Most of these fine artists are insufficiently known (and little advertised), though a few have gradually made it big (Arcade Fire, The National). I have often introduced friends to some of these artists and groups, and they are surprised by how much they enjoy them and how creative their sound is.

The idea for this thread came from the "non-classical listening" thread where one person asked if there was anyone familiar with the group Calexico-which happens to be one of my favorites. Some of these indie rock composers (who sometimes cross over to classical) came up on "New Generations".

*Who are some of new indie rock artists and groups that you enjoy?*

Please don't just list names. Cite your favorite records. Introduce the artists to us. What makes their sound unique? Who their influences seems to be?


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Let me lead off with a couple of posts.

*The National:* The National are made up two pairs of brothers (Aaron and Bryce Dessner, Scott and Bryan Devendor) and fronted by lead singer Matt Berninger. They are a talented group; Bryce Dessner, for instance, has a Masters in classical composition from Yale University. In fact, the Kronos Quartet has recently recorded several of his quartet works, most notably "Aheym" (Yiddish for "homecoming"). In any case, they emerged to some prominence in 2007 with their song "Fake Empire" (it seemed apt in the politics of the time, and the band worked for the Obama campaign). Their most recent record, _Trouble Will Find Me_ (2013), was one of the better selling records of last year. My favorites of their are earlier:

*Boxer (Beggars Banquet, 2007)

High Violet (4 AD, 2010)*

















If you enjoy those, check out their earlier EP _Cherry Tree_ (2004) & _Alligator_ (2005). In art theaters right now, a documentary entitled _Mistaken for Strangers _about them is circulating. It was made by Matt Berninger's brother -- and, from the reviews I've read, is more about their Berninger brothers complex personal relationship.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

*War on Drugs*: One of the best up-and-coming groups. Led by guitarist Adam Granduciel, they draw heavily on the sound of the 70s, especially Bruce Springsteen, Tom Petty, and Bob Dylan. To some extent, they wear those influences on their sleeve. But they are doing creative things, especially on the instrumental side. Granduciel is a very fine guitarist. Their 2011 _Slave Ambient_ was for me the best rock record of 2011. And their newest, _Lost in the Dream_, is the best rock I've heard from this year:






















*Kurt Vile*: When the band War on Drugs got its start, Kurt Vile was a member. He recently went solo. He draws from many of the same influences. His _Smoke Ring for My Halo_ was what first caught my ear, but check out his _Wakin on a Pretty Daze_, one of the best records of 2013:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Zevious: Passing Through The Wall (2014)*

I don't listen to much indie rock anymore but the guitar rock/jazz trio of Zevious are fantastic.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Catchy pop/prog/metal band from Chicago.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

*The Black Keys*. The Black Keys is an excellent electric blues band -- or more precisely, a duo: Dan Auerbach on guitar and vocals and Patrick Carney on drums. Their early works were deliberately rather raw -- a thick bluesy garage rock sound. They know the blues tradition deeply but draw special inspiration from Junior Kimbrough (check out their EP _Chulahoma_ which has great covers of Kimbrough's works). Their best efforts to date have been (in my view): _Thickfreakness_ (2003), _Attack & Release_ (2008), and _Brothers_ (2010). They have a new release, _Turn Blue_, coming out in a couple of weeks, with an early advance single released back on Record Day.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Am I the only one who listens much to recent indie rock?

When exercising, I tend to prefer listening (via my iPod) to playlists. Here's todays: 
Americana, mostly indie:

1. Here and Heaven (3:53) (from Edgar Meyer, Chris Thile, _Goat Rodeo Sessions_, 2011)
2. Traveling Alone (4:28) (from Jason Isbell, _Southeastern_, 2013)
3. Scarlet Town (3:39) (from Gilian Welch, _The Harrow and the Harvest_, 2011)
4. 20 Years (3:02) (from The Civil Wars, _Barton Hollow_, 2011)
5. Movement and Location (4:05) (from The Punch Brothers, _Who's Feeling Young Now_, 2011)
6. Unlit Hallway (4:19) (from Sun Kil Moon, _April_, 2008)
7. Half Moon Bay (6:53) (from Sun Kil Moon, _Admiral Fell Promises_, 2010)
8. Birds and Stars (3:12) (from Elephant Revival, _These Changing Skies_, 2013)
9. It Beats 4 U (4:26) (from My Morning Jacket, _Z_, 2005)
10. Gideon (3:48) (from My Morning Jacket, _Z_, 2005)
11. The Way That He Sings (5:36) (from My Morning Jacket, _At Dawn_, 2003)
12. One Big Holiday (5:21) (from My Morning Jacket, _It Still Moves_, 2004)
13. White Winter Hymnal (2:27) (from Fleet Foxes, _Fleet Foxes_, 2008)
14. Drops in the River (4:13) (from Fleet Foxes, _Sun Giant _, 2008)
15. Mykonos (4:37) (from Fleet Foxes, _Sun Giant_, 2008)
16. Holocene (5:37) (from Bon Iver, _Bon Iver_, 2011)
17. Perth (4:22) (from Bon Iver, _Bon Iver_, 2011)
18. Attaboy (5:43) (from Edgar Meyer, Chris Thile, _Goat Rodeo Sessions_, 2011)


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

For the most part, I mostly know the mainstream indie rock bands, I love Grizzly Bear (all of their albums, mainly Veckatimest) but I also like some Arcade Fire (Funeral and The Suburbs are my favorites but I own Neon Bible as well).
Deer Hunter is another band that I've been looking to explore, here's my favorite song by them, it's one of my all-time favorites actually!






Another Indie band is one from my hometown, Houston. "The Tontons", they're really good, seen them live like 3 times.

- Golden (Tontons)





- Leon (Tontons)





But there's more of them to find on YouTube! Unfortunately, they're not very known on the national scale, hopefully one day.

Here's Wild Moccasins, another Houston indie band, I've seen them a couple times live, they've opened up for The Tontons before.






This is Ishi, an electronic indie band from Dallas that plays in Houston occasionally.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Going back to the year 2000, this was my favorite album.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

Tame Impala is the only one I can think of that I like.


----------

